# TRES interessant (Recharge iPad...impossible)



## hipkiss (18 Mai 2012)

Bonjour

J'ai fait l'acquisition de petite carte de conversion 12/24V DC vers 0/12V DC.
Pour 5V, en sortie je peux utiliser max 1A ce qui est suffisant pour recharger un iPad.

Bon, voici mon souci. J'ai un bus 24V DC (domotique qui passe dans mes murs vers des claviers a boutons). Ne voulant pas passer mon temps décrocher du mur l'iPad pour le recharger, je me suis dit...je vais me repiquer sur le bus, y coller la petite carte en question, prendre un cable USB/Idoc et hop...

Amusant et triste de voir qu'en coupant le cable pour y connecter les fils noir et rouge (0 e +5V) sur la sortie +5VDC de ma carte convertisseur...l'iPad ne reconnait aucune tension...

J'ai bien 5V DC en sortie de ma carte.

Alors 2 questions : l'iPad accepte t il de se charger avec simplement 2 fils 0 et +5V (comme un adaptateur auto, ou bien faut il faire qq chose avec les fils vert et blanc (Data + et Data -) afin que peut être l'iPad réagisse...mystère.

Si vous avez des idées...
Merci


----------



## sparo (18 Mai 2012)

Effectivement c'est étrange ton affaire ....

Tu es sur que ton convertisseur DC / DC te fait un courant de sortie propre ??? 
Tu pourrais tester avec une autre source de 5v pour voir ??
Cela m'étonnerait qu'il y est quelque chose à faire sur les pins de datas, mais je peux me tromper... perso je dirais que la source de 5V ne convient pas à l'étage d'alimentation de l'iPAD.


----------

